# Fitness First Abu Dhabi



## Sanj Al Ghul (Jun 7, 2014)

Hello All

I was offered a job at Fitness First Abu Dhabi at a personal trainer and wanted some expats views on the offer and what the area the gym is in is like?

The offer was 4000AED/month plus 50% of all PT commission I do. I'm confident of picking up clients as I have PT'd for a while and love training myself hoping I could inspire people in the Middle East as I have in other places around the world..

They offer accommodation at 1000AED (assuming this is a hostel) /month..

They pay for the visa and flights out and back to the UK..

Is it possible to negotiate a better deal in this country also what would you think of the offer? I would like a change in country as I've lived in London my whole life. I have traveled a lot but never lived and worked in another country which is appealing to me at this stage in my life!

Also the ares the gym is in is Dalma Mall? What is this like?

Thank you!!!


----------



## newkidontheblock (Feb 18, 2014)

i have met a couple of guys who are PT's for fitness first and they seem to have decent lives although the first 6 months will be a struggle as you will need to build up a client list. You wont get far on 5000 a month as this would just about cover accomodation. i would ask them to supply housing for the first couple of months until you are able to build a client list and make money. If they don't then you need to have some money built up before you come here to support yourself for the first 6 months

you could find a cheap serviced apartment so you dont need to buy furniture, pay bills etc. this may be a better option for your first year


----------



## Sanj Al Ghul (Jun 7, 2014)

newkidontheblock said:


> i have met a couple of guys who are PT's for fitness first and they seem to have decent lives although the first 6 months will be a struggle as you will need to build up a client list. You wont get far on 5000 a month as this would just about cover accomodation. i would ask them to supply housing for the first couple of months until you are able to build a client list and make money. If they don't then you need to have some money built up before you come here to support yourself for the first 6 months
> 
> you could find a cheap serviced apartment so you dont need to buy furniture, pay bills etc. this may be a better option for your first year



Thank you for the reply... I understand the first few months will be a struggle I'm prepared for this but nothing good in life has come easy! 

They provide accommodation at 1000 AED a month so I'd have 3000 left from my basic for Food etc..


----------



## newkidontheblock (Feb 18, 2014)

yes but that 1000AED (less than 200 quid) wont get you anywhere for a month so you need to push them for a little more. no harm in asking

if you have some money saved and are able to self sustain for 6 months then go for it. I have been here a short time and i love it


----------



## Sanj Al Ghul (Jun 7, 2014)

newkidontheblock said:


> yes but that 1000AED (less than 200 quid) wont get you anywhere for a month so you need to push them for a little more. no harm in asking
> 
> if you have some money saved and are able to self sustain for 6 months then go for it. I have been here a short time and i love it


Great!!! It seems nice and a good change of scenery... I'm glad you love it!


----------



## di119 (Jul 1, 2014)

Hello all 
I also received the same proposal. You've already changed to Abu Dhabi and start working? How has been the experiente at the moment?
Thank you


----------



## Sanj Al Ghul (Jun 7, 2014)

di119 said:


> Hello all
> I also received the same proposal. You've already changed to Abu Dhabi and start working? How has been the experiente at the moment?
> Thank you


Hello

I haven't changed to Abu Dhabi yet will be doing so later in the year, see how it goes I'm not losing much back home  

When do you start? What club will you be at?


----------



## di119 (Jul 1, 2014)

I don't know yet. Do you know anyone who work in fitness first?
Thank vou


----------



## jock_94 (Jan 3, 2015)

Sanj Al Ghul said:


> Hello
> 
> I haven't changed to Abu Dhabi yet will be doing so later in the year, see how it goes I'm not losing much back home
> 
> When do you start? What club will you be at?


Are you now working in Abu Dhabi? How are you finding it?


----------

